# Both Office installed - how to set one version as default?



## MissLotus (Nov 1, 2007)

Morning,

I have Office 2003 and Office 2007 installed on my work computer.
Each time I open a file that was originally saved on Office 2003, it automatically opens on 2007.

How do I set it up so that any files that I open will automatically default to using Office 2003? I prefer 2003 over 2007, but required 2007 for work purposes. 

Thanks.


----------



## MissLotus (Nov 1, 2007)

I have actually googled the answer myself.
Incase anyone else is having the same problem here is the solution

Qte.
Old 07-31-2007, 04:30 PM
DL
Newsgroup Contributor

Posts: n/a
Re: How to set Office 2003 as default if Office 2007 is also installed
You should specify the default version of each application by
registering it using 'Start | Run'. If you don't register the
application
then the last version installed becomes the default.

(Enter the full file path and name of the program, note that
/regserver is outside the quote marks.)
"C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office
\Office11\Excel.exe" /regserver
The above will register Excel 2003
as the default on most systems -
change the file path / file name as appropriate.

The above was taken from an MS doc. - origonally pertaining to earlier
versions of Office, I'm assuming it is relevent to later versions
Unqte.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

More info here: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/928091/. Follow the instructions therein to disable Word 2007 auto-registration each time it starts, because in case you open either Word 2007 or a .docx document, it will replace your registry setting for the default Word version.


----------

